# Ford 2110 - Electrical/Ignition



## desertjim (May 14, 2011)

Had a bad battery in my tractor and got tired of jumping it, so I put in a new battery.

It acts almost like it doesn't have a battery. No spark at the starter. When you turn on the key, they red lights may or may not come on. When you turn the key to the left for the glow plug, there isn't any red lights. When you turn it to the right to start, it doesn't even click. 

Like I said, it's almost like there is no battery.

Can't jump it because I can't get the glow plug warmed. I can attempt to start it at the starter by hooking one end of the jumper cable to the hot post and then grounding the other, but since the glow plugs won't get warm, it's a no-go. At least the start will work in that fashion, although there is no juice getting to it from the main batter.

I'm hoping someone is familiar with the problem, but I'm not familiar with electrical, especially when the ignition may be involved. No experience hot-wiring and stealing cars angel.

Many thanks.

Jim in NM


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Jim! I'd say bad connection somewhere like perhaps one of the battery terminals, in line fuse or bad solonoid.


----------



## desertjim (May 14, 2011)

tractor beam said:


> Welcome to the forum Jim! I'd say bad connection somewhere like perhaps one of the battery terminals, in line fuse or bad solonoid.


That's what I was thinking, too. First I thought that maybe where the battery connectors were bolted to the cable was corroded too badly to work. Not so.

Here might be a telling issue: Current is getting to the starter and beyond, wherever that goes - to the ignition I suspect. However, when you ground between the two posts, nothing happens! What does that indicate? Yet, if I jump to the hot post on the starter and ground to the chassis, the starter engages fine. Problem, tho, is that the glow plug isn't warm and it won't start.

I'm still thinking ignition because turning the key may or may not even cause the red lights to come on and it certainly doesn't even make a click! 

HELP!!!!!! I gotta plant some trees and I'm not about to dig the holes by hand .

Thanks a bunch.

Jim in NM


----------



## nukewells (Aug 1, 2011)

desertjim,

I have this exact problem on my 2110. Did you ever figure it out?

Thanks,

Korey


----------



## nukewells (Aug 1, 2011)

FYI, mine ended up being a corroded battery cable and a loose ignition wire at the starter solenoid.


----------



## desertjim (May 14, 2011)

nukewells said:


> FYI, mine ended up being a corroded battery cable and a loose ignition wire at the starter solenoid.


I posted here what my problem ended up being right after you asked if I got it handled. I don't see it tonight, tho. 

However, the problem was similar to yours. The cable where the battery terminal bolted on was terribly corroded. I had already replaced the ignition switch, so I just left it. I still have a solenoid if you ever need one (smile).

Glad you got it handled. Nothing I hate worse than a vehicle that won't start and I can't get to the bottom of it.

Regards,

jim


----------

